# feed scoop sizes



## diggerbez (30 April 2009)

if i need to feed 2lbs of a feed how much will that be if i use one of those round feed scoops?


----------



## quirky (30 April 2009)

Does it not say on the back of your feed bags, I know it does mine ...... but I can't remember what it equals.


----------



## Divasmum (30 April 2009)

It depends what sort of feed. You need to weigh it.


----------



## kellyeaton (30 April 2009)

weight the scoop first then weigh it with the food in then you will get your answer it is quite hard to guess coz all scops and feed all weigh differently!


----------



## diggerbez (30 April 2009)

oh...just thought someone would have a rough idea- the baileys woman told me once that a big round scoop was approx a certain weight but can't remember what she said- i might ring her....its baileys outshine tho if anyone happens to know?!!


----------



## kellyeaton (1 May 2009)

i think the gig round scoops hold roughly just under a kg of chaff 1 kg of cubes and 1 and a half kgs of a mix!


----------



## diggerbez (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i think the gig round scoops hold roughly just under a kg of chaff 1 kg of cubes and 1 and a half kgs of a mix! 

[/ QUOTE ]

so outshine will way about the same as mix?! now who knows how many lbs in a kg?!!


----------

